# First Blizzard game you fell in love with



## Banger (Sep 16, 2008)

What is the first Blizzard game did you fall in love with? Blizzard has been known for doing some GREAT games in the past. Most notably Diablo, Starcraft and Warcraft series.

If you need a refresher of the titles they released you can find them here:
Blizzard Game Title

I think the first blizzard game I fell in love with is either The Lost Vikings or Rock N' Roll Racing. Although I never owned either (well I did but at a much later date then when I fell in loved with them). I would have to say the first Blizzard game I fell in love with is Rock N' Roll Racing having rented it many times. Although the first Blizzard game I owned and loved would have to go to Diablo. Although I did enjoy RPM Racing as well, I have to put Rock N' Roll Racing ahead of it on the list because of the rocking "Characters" that could be played.

The Blizzard game that I am most excited abouts release would have to go to Diablo 3.


I think some people forget about other games Blizzard has done being as they usually only remember there three big franchises. The three being of course Diablo, Starcraft and Warcraft (including WoW as I do not want people to say "OMFG YOU FORGOT TO MENTION WORLD OF WARCRAFT!!!).

I was not really sure where to put this as, if falls under several sections.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 16, 2008)

Starcraft
First one I played
First computer game that I bought
When I was like 7

Warcraft 3 is okay for custom games, but I like Starcraft for melee better

Diablo 2, I should play that more


----------



## Banger (Sep 16, 2008)

Out of all blizzard games released to date I have put most time into Diablo 2. I loved the game and am overly excited for the release and more info on Diablo 3.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 16, 2008)

I loved StarCraft that was the first Blizzard game I ever spent time with. I also loved putting lurkers near an allies base and then turning "Allies" off.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 16, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> I loved StarCraft that was the first Blizzard game I ever spent time with. I also loved putting lurkers near an allies base and then turning "Allies" off.


Lol I did something similar once, I surrounded a team Hatchery with Marnies, and the other teammates got paranoid and killed me.

I wasn't planning on attacking I think.

That was long time ago on Zero Clutter. Probably more then 5 years now.


----------



## Dwight (Sep 16, 2008)

Starcraft was the game that got me into online gaming, and the internet, and I still continue to play it with friends. I have probably spent more hours on Starcraft, than any other game.
Also, you know that you're badass when your earliest gaming memory is something like:
B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-BATTLE CRUISER OPERATIONAL


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 16, 2008)

Strongbad007 said:
			
		

> Starcraft was the game that got me into online gaming, and the internet, and I still continue to play it with friends. I have probably spent more hours on Starcraft, than any other game.
> Also, you know that you're badass when your earliest gaming memory is something like:
> B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-B-BATTLE CRUISER OPERATIONAL


No its not.
Terran is for noobs =D
Zerg and Protoss own.
And I'm gonna change my avatar now. Gonna rip a Dark Templar wireframe =D


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ive yet to play one so........


----------



## Dwight (Sep 16, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Strongbad007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It depends. If you're playing an absolute noob, there's nothing more fun than Terran. 
You can't tell me that when you're playing Zero Clutter, you make a Barracks on the base next to your enemy, make a firebats, and nukes, all without him noticing, and destroying him from the inside out isn't the most satisfying thing ever.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 16, 2008)

Strongbad007 said:
			
		

> Diablo1123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Protoss is fun to mind control your allies =D


----------



## Banger (Sep 16, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Ive yet to play one so........



Wow you have never played a single Blizzard game? That has to be pretty rare for a person to have never played a single game by blizzard.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 16, 2008)

Starcraft. I played it since I was 6 or 7. To this day, I still play it occasionally.


----------



## Dwight (Sep 16, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Strongbad007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offense, but you sound like a total asshole when you play starcraft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




We should play sometime.
Hell, GBATemp should organize a starcraft night and we could all go in channel GBAtemp and organize games and stuff, using our temper usernames.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 16, 2008)

Strongbad007 said:
			
		

> No offense, but you sound like a total asshole when you play starcraft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well of course you don't mind control your allies in a serious game, unless they let you take an SCV or Drone to build another army.

Yea that would be nice, I haven't played Starcraft in a while


----------



## matrix121391 (Sep 16, 2008)

The first Blizzard game I've ever played... or rather first computer game at all was StarCraft. Fell in love with it the instant I saw it. And if anyone cares, Diablo II and Warcraft III came next in that order. But man, StarCraft was a truly legendary game. It's been about 10 years since I first started and I'm still playing it to this very day. Oh yeah, I also picked up on WoW for a bit. Private Servers FTW!


----------



## Orillian (Sep 16, 2008)

The Lost Vikings or Rock N' Roll Racing consumed a LOT of my time, from there I went on to the PC games and the first PC game from them I played would have to be Starcraft.

O.


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 16, 2008)

Warcraft: Orcs & Humans **


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 16, 2008)

I'd have to say Warcraft II.


----------



## JPH (Sep 16, 2008)

I played World of Warcraft for like three days.
It was cool and all that at first...but then got repetitive and boring.


----------



## Banger (Sep 16, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> I played World of Warcraft for like three days.
> It was cool and all that at first...but then got repetitive and boring.


Same here, I just can not see how people are ruining there lives over this game. People missing there wedding, losing jobs. I just could never understand. Oh well.

Blizzard has been making great games for 18 years, although the best games they have come out with have been PC games and those are what blizzard is most known for. I would love to see them relesae another game for Wii or even 360. Rock N' Roll Racing 2 anyone?!?!


----------



## Costello (Sep 16, 2008)

I was about to say "I don't like any blizzard games" but I remembered about ...












Awesome 2D game!


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 16, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> I was about to say "I don't like any blizzard games" but I remembered about ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blizzard did Blackthorne? That game was the shit!


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Sep 16, 2008)

War3 for me.  I dont really see how starcraft is that great.  But we all have opinions.


----------



## acoustic.digital (Sep 16, 2008)

blizzard is truly my favourite game company (followed up by square enix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
I played almost every game they made, starting with warcraft I to StarCraft to Diablo. I also played Blackhawk and all Lost Vikings, but I must say that their best games are in their 3 franchises. 
I still play diablo II, am a vivid wow player, still play a lot of wciii.

and yes, i'm waiting for d3 too.


----------



## Banger (Sep 16, 2008)

Blizzard has made some fun games other then the Diablo, Starcraft, Warcraft series but most are not as rememerable be it either people have forgot about them over the years or they did not know they were made by Blizzard.  In the past 14 years only 2 games were not in those 3 series. and 1 was in The Lost Vikings series. Blizzard does make some good games but I would like to see them do something other then there 3 top franchise games. That is all they seem to be about now, but who could blame them really. Although I doubt they will make any other game any time soon.


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 16, 2008)

Starcraft and Warcraft... They are my favourites..


----------



## moozxy (Sep 16, 2008)

Starcraft for meee


----------



## Sonicslasher (Sep 16, 2008)

WoW, addictive as hell and looses anything fun about the game after a month.


----------



## 2short (Sep 16, 2008)

I remember playing Black Thorne, Lost Vikings and the first Warcraft back in 1993-1994... good times, however, it wasn't until Diablo came out that I really started appreciating Blizz. When starcraft was released, I was in awe....


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 16, 2008)

Diablo 1 for sure.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got the unofficial Expansion for it, then D2, then the expansion for it, and I'm waiting for 3 now...


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 16, 2008)

Definitely Battle Chess, I remember playing that on a EGA monitor I thought it was either Lost Vikings & Blackthorne but they were only in VGA.

I wish that they would go back to console style games, the last one was Justice League Task Force but then actually that game was crud.


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 16, 2008)

Its definately Rock and Roll Racing....oh man...greatest SNES racing game ever.


----------



## WildWon (Sep 16, 2008)

Rock'N'Roll Racing and Blackthorn were two that i played A LOT back on the Snes.

But the first one i fell in love with was Diablo 2. That game was an addiction. In fact, i didn't just fall in love with it, i wanted to bare its children.

I can't WAIT for Diablo 3. Mmmmmmm... D3.

Methinks some D2 action might be happening soon though


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 16, 2008)

Lost Vikings, on the SEGA Genesis..


----------



## Alerek (Sep 16, 2008)

Warcraft 2 slayed me in my younger years.

when BNE edition came out, it was glorious.


----------



## Prime (Sep 16, 2008)

I've never played a Blizzard game.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Sep 16, 2008)

Diablo II

My next love will be Diablo III


----------



## jargus (Sep 16, 2008)

Lost Vikings on SNES. Also the only Blizzard game I've played.


----------



## da_head (Sep 16, 2008)

terran is NOT for noobs. it is in fact the hardest race to use. protoss is the easiest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (that's why i love em. high templars for the fuckin win!!!)

yeah i have starcraft, warcraft 2 and 3, wow (deleted that shit though), and i played diablo 2. starcraft is by far my favourite. can't wait till sc II ^^


----------



## Pizzaroo (Sep 16, 2008)

Warcraft III on a LAN game with my internet cafe "buddies".


----------



## littlestevie (Sep 16, 2008)

Starcraft


----------



## The Worst (Sep 16, 2008)

Warcraft: Orcs & Humans


----------



## SkyintheSea (Sep 16, 2008)

I played every single PC game that blizzard has ever released.
The one that caught my attention the most was Starcraft!
My name is actually a famous Starcraft player in Korea.
SkyintheSea = NaDa

I use to slay that game with 1v1 and play those private server tournaments until 06 or 07 I can't remember lol, but I started when Starcraft just came out and basically quit when Starcraft 2 was in the making. Mainly, because my CD was messed up before the last patch came out with "no cd feature" and ever since that I quit, but I still miss playing those games especially with my friends.

Yeah, but out of all the PC Blizzard games, probably Starcraft was the most challenging and addictive game.

If you ever go on BNET East check my name out I play as: Drifter[S15] and Casual[Guy] I think my accounts are deleted though.

Also to the people who says Terran are for noobs. Terran are probably the hardest race to master second to Zerg and last is Protoss.
I would know i've been playing Terran ever since I started playing SC.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 16, 2008)

Starcraft. It was a huge improvement from Warcraft, has 1 more race, better graphics, more units, and ums fun.


----------



## layzieyez (Sep 16, 2008)

Starcraft here, too.  I'm eagerly awaiting the sequel (been waiting forever seems like).


----------



## InoD (Sep 16, 2008)

Starcrafttttttt

tbh, only blizzard game I really play


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 16, 2008)

Warcraft 3,I loved it.

In fact,I might play it again soon.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 17, 2008)

So wanna organize like a Starcraft get together for GBAtemp like on someday or something?


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 17, 2008)

World of Warcraft. I can see why people don't think it's fun, but I love it.


----------



## Banger (Sep 17, 2008)

When diablo 3 was finely announce so many of the people I knew went crazy. So many people were excited as was I. I wish it would come out tomorrow. But in the end I just want them to take there time and make a game that I and many others will enjoy to play. I trust in Blizzard to make the game great.


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 19, 2008)

ROCK AND ROLL RACING

diablo 2

i dont see the appeal of the warcraft series at all.


----------



## Prophet (Sep 19, 2008)

Rock and roll racing.


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 19, 2008)

Starcraft Broodwar, the game was just astnishing and addictive, although I never know it's Blizzard's until I saw it in their website


----------



## kikuchiyo (Sep 28, 2008)

None.  I never liked any of Blizzard's games.


----------



## Banger (Sep 28, 2008)

kikuchiyo said:
			
		

> None.  I never liked any of Blizzard's games.



For some reason only a few people actually do not like blizzard games. Oh wellz


----------



## junkmonk (Sep 28, 2008)

warcraft, then warcraft 2. ever since i was very young. then of course, starcraft... although i do like to say i'm proud that i was into original warcraft before all you people that started with the ever-popular starcraft.


----------



## Apex (Sep 28, 2008)

Diablo 1, you couldn't go wrong with the Battle.net on dial-up.


----------



## Vater Unser (Sep 28, 2008)

Command & Conquer and Dungeon Keeper were totally awesome.


----------



## Banger (Sep 28, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> Command & Conquer and Dungeon Keeper were totally awesome.



Ummm neither of which are blizzard.


----------



## Shakraka (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm Korean. I played StarCraft, WarCraft 3, Diablo 2, and a 10 day trial of World of Warcraft. Not a single game listed has gotten me hooked into the Blizzard Franchise.

I do not know what is wrong with me.


----------



## da_head (Sep 28, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> So wanna organize like a Starcraft get together for GBAtemp like on someday or something?
> 
> bring it on! i would murk u guys xD
> 
> ...



someone hasn't played warcraft 3.... xD

though i agree with u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sc>warcraft, or should i say sc>dota


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 28, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> Diablo1123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Starcraft Melee is better then Warcraft 3.
But Warcraft 3 Custom Maps are good too

In my opionion


----------



## da_head (Sep 28, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Starcraft Melee is better then Warcraft 3.
> But Warcraft 3 Custom Maps are good too
> 
> In my opionion



agreed 100%

even if sc 2 melee flops, its custom games r gonna KICK ASS. if they ever release it that is..


----------



## TheWingless (Sep 28, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> Diablo1123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'm sick of Dota now... I had a relative come over and we played Dota every freaking day...

So for SC2... I hope there's more custom maps than just some wannabe Dota and tower D wannabe. I know that a lot of people love Dota, and it's well designed... I suppose I shouldn't be using Dota as one of the custom maps as I have seen plenty of other custom maps that are great on WC3.

Now Starcraft original is great! Play it every once in a while.


----------



## ryan (Sep 28, 2008)

diablo 2 lord of destruction - uswest battle.net!

for the better part of 3 years between grade 8 and grade 10 i played this game *religiously* haha
i only ever quit when i was banned for using bots


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 28, 2008)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bot user!

Battle net never held my interest

4-Player LAN good enough for me =D


----------



## Isaiah (Sep 28, 2008)

hmm that would have to be starcraft


----------



## LagunaCid (Sep 28, 2008)

First ones were Starcraft and Warcraft 2, but I've never loved them with the intensity of the boner I had for Diablo 2.


----------



## Banger (Sep 28, 2008)

LagunaCid said:
			
		

> First ones were Starcraft and Warcraft 2, but I've never loved them with the intensity of the boner I had for Diablo 2.



Hot!!! I think I shall have a boner for Diablo 3 as long as they do not mess it up.


----------



## Dylan (Sep 28, 2008)

starcraft, diablo 2, warcraft 2, warcraft 3, world of warcraft


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 28, 2008)

First one I played was Warcraft 2 (this was before Starcraft came out).  Yeah, I loved it.


----------



## Rayder (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for providing the list of games that they made.  I wouldn't have had a clue without it.  Seriously.

For me, it was RockN'Roll Racing and Blackthorne.


----------



## kevenka (Sep 28, 2008)

StarCraft


----------



## jellyblobs (Sep 28, 2008)

starcraft, diablo 2, warcraft 3, world of warcraft
but starcraft was the shiz


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2008)

Rock and Roll Racing on the SNES.  Excellent gameplay, great sounds and an awesome sampled soundtrack!


----------



## VmprHntrD (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't remember what came out first to be honest but it was either The Lost Vikings or Warcraft 2 or Rock n' Roll Racing.  Others from way back though I know would be later than the earliest of those would be Blackthorne and also Warcraft1 (which I initially hated but got to liking enough after doing WC2.)  I do like Diablo 1/2 but they came later on after D2s release.


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 28, 2008)

Her name was April... =(


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 28, 2008)

Starcraft for me

Evil Sarah was hot


----------



## RedIce (Sep 28, 2008)

The first one was Lost Vikings for the megadrive. It was an awesome game for both solo and multiplayer.
After that came Diablo (which i didn't play much), Starcraft, Diablo II+LOD (which i played like a madman) and War3+TFT.
And then came WoW and now I only play WoW and DS.


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 28, 2008)

Warcraft 2

Orcs rule (and so does Orc) XD


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Sep 28, 2008)

THe origional Diablo, it sucks that i couldnt get all of the spell books though.


----------

